# should I buy another 3 cycle package to get more embryos (own eggs)



## bthemax (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi to everyone,

I wanted to get some viewpoints on my current situation.
I just turned 46 and I have one child born in 2013, conceived naturally when I was 41.
I had ovarian rejuvenation PRP in August 2017.  
I have started since natural/modified ICSI cycles.  I have 2 frozen grade 1 embryos from that, with one more cycle to go.

I really want 2 more children.

From everyone's experience - would I be better off getting another 3 cycles.
Is it realistic to get 2 babies from 3 embryos or 6?

Or are the eggs more than likely past it simply because of advanced age?  Am I just wasting my money?

Really interested to hear peoples views or experiences or advice.

baby dust to all


----------



## CEce40 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi,

wow, the simple answer is that I have no idea what you should do! sorry, no help really. We've been transferring 3 fresh embryos each time and it was only the last cycle that finally gave us one to freeze. It never really crossed my mind to stockpile frozen embryos, I'm probably too impatient and would want to use them straight away. 

Have you transferred any embryos yet? I think it would be hard to tell if your eggs are past it until you try them - having said that, it all feels like a game of chance anyway so who knows. 

I'd say go with whatever feels right in your gut. No matter the outcome, as long as you made the right decisions for you then surely that's all you can do.

I realise that's no answer at all, sorry!


----------



## bthemax (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi CeCe40 thank you for replying. Its all  helpful at this stage.  I have one more  cycle to complete before  I  finally  decide on transfer or  further cycles. My  theory is  that  egg quality won't improve over time so best to get as many embryos now  as  possible.  if one does work out  then I will be over 47 by then. 

What is  happening  with your cycles. ?


----------



## Mrs. Munchkin (May 10, 2017)

Hi there where did you have the treatment done to rejuvenate please thanks a best wishes x


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

bthemax - can't say what you should do, as I went with double donation, but on the issue of how many children from a batch of embryos, I have 2 children from the same batch of embryos, I had a fresh cycle and a frozen cycle, and have 2 embryos frozen still.


----------

